# z domova - z domu



## Encolpius

Zdravím, bohužel nejsem si jist, jestli *z domu* a *z domova* jsou úplně synonymní. Mohu používat oba výrazy např. v těchto větách? Díky moc. dostal dopis z ... utekla z... má důležitý hovor z... zavolám ti z... otec ho vyhodil z...


----------



## Bára

Také zdravím,
synonyma to nejsou, dům je jakákoli budova určená především k bydlení ("house"), domov je místo, kde bydlíme a ke kterému máme citový vztah ("home"). Co se týče vašich vět, použití slovíček záleží na tom, jak větu myslíte. Přirozenější je říct: 
_*Dostal dopis z domova.*_ (Hovorově můžete občas slyšet i "_z domu"_, ale není to správně, protože podle spisovného jazyka věta nedává smysl (_z domu = z jakéhokoli domu_). 
_*Utekla z domova* = she left home / *Utekla z domu*_ = she left a house (sorry for my english)
*Závolám ti z domova*/ *Zavolám ti z domu* (stejný případ jako _"utekla z domova/ z domu", "z domova"_ znamená z místa, kde žijeme, _"z domu"_ = z nějakého domu. Zde je to komplikovanější, protože hovorově opět říkáme i _"zavolám ti z domu" a myslíme tím "z domova". _
_*Má důležitý hovor z domova.* _Zde se myslím s variantou "_z domu"_ nesetkáte ani v hovorovém jazyce. _"Hovor z domu"_ by se nechalo použít pouze, kdyby se jednalo o nějaký konkrétní dům _"hovor z domu služeb" (dům služeb = _v některých městech se tak nazývá _polyfunkční dům_, kde se nachází více služeb_ - obchodní pasáž, kavárna, kadeřnictví...)_
*Otec ho vyhodil z domu*/*Otec ho vyhodil z domova. *Zde mají oba výrazy stejný význam. Podle mě je lepší říci "_Otec ho vyhodil z domu"_, zní to víc "tvrdě", čili to lépe vystihuje realitu


----------



## adno

Ve většině případů to platí tak, jak to napsala Bára (dům = stavba, domov = kde jsem doma), ale mám pocit, že těmi příklady to trochu zatemnila. Můj komentář:



Bára said:


> Přirozenější je říct:
> _*Dostal dopis z domova.*_ (Hovorově můžete občas slyšet i "_z domu"_, ale není to správně, protože podle spisovného jazyka věta nedává smysl (_z domu = z jakéhokoli domu_).


*Dostat dopis z domu* jsem v životě neslyšel. Možná se to dá říct (a bylo by tomu asi rozumět), ale rozhodně to většině lidem nebude znít přirozeně. 



> _*Utekla z domova* = she left home / *Utekla z domu*_ = she left a house (sorry for my english)


Naopak, *utekla z domu* se používá zcela běžně ve smyslu *utekla z domova* (znamená to _ran away from home_, nikoli pouhé _left_). V tomhle spojení je to synonymní, obojí je ustálené spojení s jasným významem. Varianta "z domu" je snad hovorovější, ale hlavně to silně naznačuje útěk od rodičů, zatímco "z domova" můžu případně utéci i od partnerky (nebo častěji žena od partnera, jestliže ji nějak zneužívá, týrá; není to samozřejmě totéž jako se od něj prostě odstěhoval). Ale to se bavíme o nuancích.

Ještě doplním, že pokud bych chtěl říct _she left the house_, bylo by to spíš "vyšla/odešla z domu", nikoli "utekla", v takové větě už dům znamená jasně stavbu.



> *Závolám ti z domova*/ *Zavolám ti z domu* (stejný případ jako _"utekla z domova/ z domu", "z domova"_ znamená z místa, kde žijeme, _"z domu"_ = z nějakého domu. Zde je to komplikovanější, protože hovorově opět říkáme i _"zavolám ti z domu" a myslíme tím "z domova". _



*Zavolám z domova* znamená _I will call from home_ a je to v tomto smyslu základní varianta. *Zavolám z domu* lze říct ve smyslu "z domova", ale napovídá to navíc, že teď jsem venku (možná na cestě domů), je to hovorovější, ale taky to má lehce odlišný význam: Jsem-li u kamaráda doma, můžu říct *zavolám ti z domova* nebo (asoi běžněji) *zavolám ti, až budu doma*, ale *zavolám ti z domu* by znělo nesmyslně, když nejsem venku.



> _*Má důležitý hovor z domova.* _Zde se myslím s variantou "_z domu"_ nesetkáte ani v hovorovém jazyce. _"Hovor z domu"_ by se nechalo použít pouze, kdyby se jednalo o nějaký konkrétní dům _"hovor z domu služeb" (dům služeb = _v některých městech se tak nazývá _polyfunkční dům_, kde se nachází více služeb_ - obchodní pasáž, kavárna, kadeřnictví...)_



S tím naprosto souhlasím. Podle mě se to ale úplně stejně vztahuje i na ten "dopis" výše. Hovor, dopis, telegram nebo zpráva potrubní poštou, vyjde to na stejno.



> *Otec ho vyhodil z domu*/*Otec ho vyhodil z domova. *Zde mají oba výrazy stejný význam. Podle mě je lepší říci "_Otec ho vyhodil z domu"_, zní to víc "tvrdě", čili to lépe vystihuje realitu



Tady to má stejný význam, a varianta "z domu" je běžnější a zní lépe. Hovorové je to jedině kvůli tomu "vyhodil", stejně tak bych mohl říct "otec ho vykázal z domu". Je to trochu podobné tomu utíkání z domova/domu. V kontextu rodičů a dětí, které se od nich odloučí, se často mluví o "domu" (rodičů), který splývá s jejich domovem. Tím bych to asi shrnul. Až na tuto výjimku bývá rozdíl mezi domem a domovem docela jasný.

Napadá mě ještě pár zajímavých spojení, kde se ta slova používají trochu jinak:

- Rčení "můj dům můj hrad". Dům tu znamená přeneseně domov, ale to trochu plyne z "můj", a navíc jde o rčení.

- "Zprávy z domova", tady "z domova" může znamenat podle kontextu z tuzemska (oproti zahraničí, světu), z rodné země (města). V televizních zprávách nebo novinách mohou být "zprávy z domova".


----------



## Bára

Jasně, omlouvám se za zatemnění
Ono asi hodně záleží na tom, odkud jste. Třeba *"utekla z domu"* mi zas tak pěkně nezní, i když se to ve smyslu "z domova" hovorově používá...ale myslím, že ve zprávách vám hlasatel neřekne, že by "dítě uteklo z domu". Když řekneme "z domova", je každému jasné odkud. Když utíkáme "z domu", nemusí to být náš domov. Spíš uslyšíme *"utekl z hořícího/zatopeného/hroutícího se... domu"*, z čehož ale nepoznáme, zda to byl domov nebo ne.
Uznávám, že *"dopis z domu"* je divné, ale párkrát už jsem to (bohužel) slyšela.
*"Závolám ti z domu"* opět nemusí znamenat, že volám z domova, můžeme také volat z domu svých přátel Ale moc hezky mi to nezní... Lepší je, jak jste říkal: "Zavolám ti, až budu doma."

Myslím, že je těžké hledat v tom nějaká pravidla, záleží na tom, jak jsme zvyklí spojení používat. Cizincům bych radila používat v těchto větách spíš slovo "domov", zdá se mi univerzálnější, i když v některých frázích může znít trochu formálně.


----------



## adno

Ano, taky bych v případě nejistoty doporučoval rozhodně nepoužívat "dům" místo "domov", jedině snad u toho jednoho konkrétního spojení "vyhazování z domu", kde to opravdu zní o dost přirozeněji.


----------



## Encolpius

Bára said:


> ...Cizincům bych radila používat v těchto větách spíš slovo "domov", zdá se mi univerzálnější, i když v některých frázích může znít trochu formálně.



Díky moc. Takže to není tak jednoduché.  Ale opravdu důležité je to, že cizinec by měl používat spíše domov jako ekvivalent anglického home. Když vám napadají další podobná častější ustálená spojení, tak budeme rádi.


----------



## Bára

Když *vás* napadají další podobná častější ustálená spojení...
(zřejmě jste ale chtěl říct: "_Jestli vás napadají...") "Když" _v tomto případě není stylisticky správně. Můžeme říct:_ "Jestli vás napadají další podobná ustálená spojení, (tak) budeme rádi." _nebo _"Kdyby vás napadla další podobná ustálená spojení, (tak) budeme rádi / byli bychom rádi."_ 
_*Dětský domov* = místo, kde žijí děti, o které se rodiče nemohou nebo nechtějí starat_
_*Dům dětí a mládeže* = místo, kam chodí děti trávit svůj volný čas (různé kroužky, hra na hudební nástroje, atd...) říká se v tomto významu__ i *Domov dětí a mládeže*, ale myslím, že je to méně časté._
_*Domov důchodců* = místo s lékařskou péčí, kde žijí staří lidi_
_*Pečovatelský dům* = místo pro staré nebo nemocné lidi s pečovatelskou službou (režim je volnější než v domově důchodců, lidé zde mají samostatné byty) _
_*Činžovní dům (*hovorově* činžák)*= dům s nájemními byty _
_*Panelový dům (*hovorově *panelák) *= dům postavený z panelů_
_Už zmiňované použití *"z domova" *ve významu "z naší země"_
_*Druhý domov* - někdy se tak říká hřbitovu, aby se zjemnil význam_
_Jinak mě teď už nic běžně používaného nenapadá_


----------



## Encolpius

Ne,ne.. myslel jsem konkrétně příklady, kdy mohu použít *z domu* místo *z domova*. Protože osobně bych raději bezpečněji používal z domova, ale kdy by bylo možné použít z domu synonimně s výrazem z domova. Díky. Ale Vaše příklady jsou také zajímavé pro jazykozpytce.


----------



## adno

Přiznám se, že *druhý domov* ve smyslu hřbitov neznám. Spíš znám fráze "nalézt (kde) druhý domov" (třeba v nějaké cizí zemi), "být (komu) druhým domovem" (o místě) - tam se samozřejmě jedná prostě o "druhý domov" bez nutnosti umřít a být tam pohřben.

*Domov dětí a mládeže* se možná říká místo *dům dětí a mládeže* (já to neznám, tak nevím), spíš to bude kontaminace názvy jiných institucí, ostatně DDM neposkytují ubytování, natož (druhý?) domov, nedávalo by to smysl. *Domov mládeže* je něco jiného, to je myslím něco jako internát.

Moje pozorování: Dětský domov, domov mládeže a domov důchodců jsou všechno zařízení, která poskytují dlouhodobější ubytování, případně další služby, proto v nich může (a je) být použito slovo domov.

Ještě přihodím *dům hrůzy*, což je pouťová atrakce, a *co dům dal*: používá se, pokud uvaříme jídlo jen z ingrediencí, které zrovna najdeme doma (případně se to dá vztáhnout i na jiné věci než na jídlo, ale tam je to asi nejběžnější).

Je dobré si uvědomit, že v mnoha větách a frázích, kde by anglicky bylo "home" a v češtině by šly formulovat pomocí slova "domov", je v češtině použito "doma" nebo "domů". Třeba _home sweet home_ je asi nejlepší přeložit jako *všude dobře, doma nejlíp*. Jak už jsem snad psal, místo "zavolám z domova" (což je naprosto v pořádku) se asi častěji říká opisné "zavolám, až budu doma". Slovo domov se prostě v běžných kontextech zas tak často nevyskytuje, nakonec i místo "dopis z domova" se běžněji řekne "dopis od našich/vašich" (tj. od rodičů), "dopis od dětí" a nebo jinak podle konkrétních pisatelů.


----------



## Encolpius

adno said:


> ...Slovo domov se prostě v běžných kontextech zas tak často nevyskytuje, nakonec i místo "dopis z domova" se běžněji řekne "dopis od našich/vašich" (tj. od rodičů), "dopis od dětí" a nebo jinak podle konkrétních pisatelů.



To je velmi pěkný příklad toho, jak se prostě jedna fráze řekne jinak v tom druhém jazyce. A přiznám se, v češtině jsem asi opravdu častěji slyšel "od našich" než z domova.


----------

